# Play the "Glad" Game



## Mer Maid (Oct 23, 2011)

In the Disney movie with Hayley Mills called "Pollyanna", the main character (whose an orphan taken in by her bitter aunt) tells Mrs. Snow about a game she and her missionary father invented called the "Glad Game".

They invented the game when she requested a doll but received crutches in the missionary barrels instead. She had been very disappointed, so they invented the game. When Mrs. Snow asked what they could possibly find to be glad about a pair of crutches, Pollyanna tells her, "We were glad we didn't have to use them!"

I've been disabled since I was 14-years-old and homebound for 9 years, so I've used the "Glad Game" a lot in my life. Sometimes the best I could come up with would be that I was glad I didn't have a head cold at the same times as having stomach flu (that's basically scraping the bottom of the barrel) but you get the idea. 

*Join in the game and tells us what you can be "Glad" about today!* :clap

_ And feel free to play the game everyday, it really does help!_


----------



## Snowblind89 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am glad that I read your post, I am glad that I did alright on my exam.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I like this idea .

I am glad I made time for myself today. I'm glad that I have at least two people with whom I have a connection with. I feel better after talking with a friend long distance this weekend.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm glad this thread was made, very smart idea!

Also I'm glad I had a pretty good day so far...


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am glad that I stayed productive today. Often times, when I sit and do nothing, negative thoughts creep in and whatnot... this is where all i do is THINK too much. So I've been keeping myself occupied with the tons of homework I have, along with some design work to take care of. I think I'm done for the night.. I'm so tired haha. Will continue this busy work tomorrow morning earlyyyyy at 6PM probably.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I'm glad I got to have a 3 day weekend!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm glad that I received candy and a Halloween pencil from a sweet little girl today who came around our office today.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I'm glad my days over.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I am so glad my power is on after 40 hrs without it!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am glad my 2-day long headache went away about an hour ago.


----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

Glad I got some hugs yesterday.


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm glad i'm finally enjoying what i bought like 2 months ago


----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

Pialicious88 said:


> I'm glad i'm finally enjoying what i bought like 2 months ago


I'm glad your glad. What did you buy?


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

Marc1980 said:


> I'm glad your glad. What did you buy?


a computer and a midi controller


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I'm glad I have a warm bed to sleep in :yawn


----------



## Abfootball75 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm glad that I'm fortunate enough to have a car to take me to and from wherever it is I need to go each day!


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm glad I have a strong sense of hope


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm glad I found SAS too


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm glad I've never watched that film.


----------



## Amileaway (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm glad that I found this place. I'm glad that I have many people in my life who overall accept me for who I am, even when I don't. I'm glad that I have found ways to feel good inside without being intoxicated. I'm even glad that remembering the times when I feel insecure and awkward around people, it is partly because I like those people and am very good at seeing their good side. I'm getting emotional... I am glad about that, too.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm glad I didn't fail. A lot is being asked of me right now.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm glad I finished my outline


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm glad this thread made me feel instantly happy.

I'm glad it doesn't take much to make me happy.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm glad I talked to my son for an hour last night.


----------



## Duzie (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm glad I'm loved.


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm glad I spent time doing my personal development stuff as I would not be managing things aswell as I am


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm glad I didn't fall into exhaustion after running around like a crazy woman today. I'm glad I realize I can probably handle more than I think I can.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm glad I'm going to see my friend tomorrow morning  And I'm also glad I'll be going to college next year and living in a dorm with her. I am sooo sick of living at home and high school and...blah.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm glad for chocolate flavored coffee. The best of both worlds!


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm glad it is the weekend!!!!!!!!!!! Hooray


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm glad there are some decent people in the world


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm glad I have my laptop back & that the issues weren't my fault so there was no fee to pay. I use my laptop for everything so naturally I love having it around. 

I'm glad my workplace let me start working part-time (starting Monday), because it's going to be an enormous help in so many ways.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I'm glad that my meeting was only half of the day!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm really glad and thankful for my sister. She's always someone I can talk to and can depend on, even when I act distant and cold. I think she's the only one that actually understands things. 
She's also doing amazing for herself, I'm proud. Shes offered to fly me down to California to crash at her place whenever I want, and said I can bring a few friends. 
I can always rely on her.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm glad that I'm at home for at least 17 more hours.


----------



## Shuraiya (Aug 11, 2011)

I am glad that I got people around me who care about me & I am glad I learned new people whom I can share a lot with without them finding it weird!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm glad the weather has cooled off enough for me to use my flannel sheets. They are so comfy. I'm as snug as a bug in a rug.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not on trial again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm glad I get a chance to go to the mall tomorrow - midnight madness, only I'm going to be sneaky and beat the crowds.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad that I'm living back home with my family and have a good job I can count on


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm glad to be home, wrapped in my snuggy. My cat is on my lap purring. She's glad I'm home too.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm glad my alarm woke me up on vibrate!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I am glad I got to visit my mother yesterday, I hardly ever get to see her but when I do, it feels good


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm glad I never was a smoker, a drug addict, or an alcoholic. I'm glad I live with a caring family. I'm glad to be in great health. I'm glad to have my stuff with me when I want them around.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

im glad that i want to live now. even if it seems pointless.
I have things i want to acheive.  even if everyone thinks im a joke.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

flykiwi said:


> im glad that i want to live now. even if it seems pointless.
> I have things i want to acheive.  even if everyone thinks im a joke.


Looks like you'll be proving them wrong, yeah? :yes

I'm glad I did well on my assignments. My instructor always writes things like "good work on this!" and I seriously think she's lying!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm glad for my parents.


----------



## GodSaveMe (Sep 18, 2011)

Im glad to still be able to pull out some smiles and some happy thoughts over these saturday & sunday despite having had a high anxiety torture Mon-Fri working wk coaching new colleague who doesnt know that I am a social anxiety sufferer.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm glad I have two ears so that I can play Xbox in surround sound.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I'm Glad Christmas Vacation is almost here. :yay


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm glad I can sleep a really really long time, even though I never feel rested afterwards.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Maeko (Oct 28, 2011)

I am glad because... This semester of college is almost over and I think I might get a 3.44 GPA.


----------



## Cipher (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm glad I didn't skip out on my oral presentation today even though I was a nervous wreck when I did do it. I may have looked like a fool, but I'm proud to say I acted courageous for once.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm glad so many others are glad. I'm also glad that I found this thread, because it's the best positive one yet.


----------



## RJS (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm glad I'm sitting next to a fire


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> ^If you oversleep you can feel more tired the next day...apparently...


That is so unfair :/

Oh well. I'll continue to oversleep simply because I love to sleep.


----------



## Shakyamuni (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm glad that my parents had sex 18 years ago. :yes

I'm glad that I can smile.

I'm glad.


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm glad I finally decided to look in this section of the forums.

I'm glad I'm able to listen to the song I'm listening now, and that I'm able to listen to songs in general.

I'm glad it's Sunday night, just before I have to go to bed and prepare for another week of torture and I have the feeling I could do anything.

It isn't a problem that I posted more than one thing, right?  I love this game already, thanks OP.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm glad that good music exists.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm glad that I'm starting to develop a real relationship with my dad. 

I'm glad that right now I'm able to attend therapy regularly 

I'm glad that I've got a steady job, a roof over my head, enough to eat, and opportunities for my future. 

I'm glad that I get to spend Christmas with my boyfriend's family!


----------

